# Bike MS New Bern



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

Is anyone participating in the Bike MS held in New Bern this 13-14 Sept?
This will be my first group ride and would appreciate any thoughts, concerns, experiences.
I plan to ride singlespeed but I'm mostly interested in having a fun time with like minded people while helping out the NC MSS.

bikenct.nationalmssociety.org

Schedule of Events 2008 pdf


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

i've done several previous...it as an extremely well run event. nothing to worry about really...dead flat (perfect for SS), lots of well-stocked rest stops, sag vehicles, food/beer sat night. there's nothing like rolling out of the starting are with 2000 other riders.

ok...one worry. weather. tropical storms are fun, and even without, the coastal area can be quite windy.

i'll be there with the 'ez riders' on a black fixed-gear.


----------

